

GA-ASI VAlidates Airborne Sense and Avoid Radar Functionality Aboard Predator B - genericuser
http://www.ga-asi.com/news_events/index.php?read=1&id=446&date=2015

======
genericuser
Two things to note the Engadget post on the topic has a slightly 'better'
headline as it states the implications, but as it was a secondary source and
slightly fear mongering, presumably to get clicks, I chose the primary source.

Second thing to note is that the maneuvers were not executed automatically,
both articles would of been correct had that word been omitted though.

[http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/17/predator-drone-sense-
and-...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/17/predator-drone-sense-and-avoid-
radar/)

